# Mossberg 500 12ga Full choke for turkey?



## willyb021

Can't find a turkey choke for my mossy 500 12ga that isn't crazy expensive.(currently layed off). Do you think my full choke will do the trick ? I'll be hunting reasonably thick woods so I won't be taking any 50 yd shots across a field. Has anyone used a full choke for turkey and if so what shells would you recommend ? Thank you! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Archery Patriot

It will work, I wouldnt shoot over 30-35 yards though, I use a 3 inch or bigger, #4-5 shot works good.


----------



## T-180

I've tried 3 or 4 after market chokes & the factory full choke gives me my best patterns. This is out of a 2 3/4" Rem 870 12 ga. with Federal control flight turkey loads in #5 shot. Tried the Rem, Winchester, & other Federals, but that special wad really seems to keep my patterns tighter out to 35-40 yards.


----------



## firstflight111

you would have to go shoot it to see if it patterns good ..we use super full carlsons chokes there 39 dollars... had them for years great patterns from them ...and we use federal premium mag shok hi-velocity flightcontrol ...i use the 3.5 in shells 4s,5s,6s ..theres 2 oz of shot in a shell ...out tho 50 yards they will crush a turkey i have shot one at 65 yards with them ..i use them in my 20 ga too ....


----------



## Dan44149

You'll be just fine with a full choke.

We must not have killed any turkeys before the ultra mags and extra full chokes were developed.

I'd be sure to use a 3" shell with a hybrid turkey load of 4's and 6's, and stay within 40 yds or so and you should be just fine.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## icefisherman4life

everyone in my family uses a full choke and remington 4x6's they kill turkeys up to 40 yards easily with em. One uses a browning and two use a 870 and one uses a winchester. I shoot 3 1/2 in #6 remmington 2 1/4 oz loads in my 870 super mag. with a comp n choke xxxfull. it holds a sweet pattern. farthest ive killed one was 63 yards with it.


----------



## firstflight111

Dan44149 said:


> You'll be just fine with a full choke.
> 
> We must not have killed any turkeys before the ultra mags and extra full chokes were developed.
> 
> I'd be sure to use a 3" shell with a hybrid turkey load of 4's and 6's, and stay within 40 yds or so and you should be just fine.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


bawhahaha i was killing turkeys before you were even a born  no 2 gun shoot the same even with the same choke.. you best to shoot it and know your pattern before you hunt ...you might have a hole the size of a turkeys head ..and miss them by that much... a tight pattern ...at 20 and 30 might be bad at 40 and 50 ..i shoot 3.5 because i can and i am not chasing a wounded turkey up and down hills ..and i dont use hybrids loads i shoot 4s for long shots 40 yards and over and on windy days... i shoot 5s for 40 yards and under and in the woods ..and i shoot 6s for close shots in the woods


----------



## fakebait

When I used my 500 I had a Mossberg turkey choke and took my first bird at 45 yards. I was to nervous on my first bird to wait. Since then every bird I have taken was under 20 yards because I worked them in closer. I could of shot them with a modified. There have been a few I could of taken with a improved. As it has been said, at one time there was no special turkey chokes you hunted with what you owned. Archery hunters only have one choice. You have to work the birds into the range or of your weapon.


----------



## Huntinbull

Pattern it. When the pattern starts to lose density, that is your range limit.


----------



## tadluvadd

Huntinbull said:


> Pattern it. When the pattern starts to lose density, that is your range limit.


ditto.get some cheap paper targets with turkey heads printed on them and pattern ur gun.count the holes in the kill zone and figure out what your max range is.i killed my 1st bird with a ithica 37 full choke using 2 3/4inch shells.hornady makes new turkey loads with shot forming wads and actually rec.using improved cyl choke.the wad works like a choke instead of the barrel doing it.it stays with the shot longer then a normal wad.if a bird is gonna come in to your calling,hes gonna come in well within range of ur gun ive had a few get hung up out at 50yrds but if hes fired up,hes gonna sit on ur lap.get ready when hes comming remember ur killing range and hold off til hes in it. they can see like a eagle,and know EXACTLY where that call is comming from,right down to the tree.if he sees any movement,hes gone.


----------



## Archery Patriot

if you can get a extra extra full choke, they do amazing work!! Shot a bird last year a 64 steps with a xtra xtra full 3 1/2 4 shot!! Dropped him in his tracks!!


----------



## turkeyt

willyb021 said:


> Can't find a turkey choke for my mossy 500 12ga that isn't crazy expensive.(currently layed off). Do you think my full choke will do the trick ? I'll be hunting reasonably thick woods so I won't be taking any 50 yd shots across a field. Has anyone used a full choke for turkey and if so what shells would you recommend ? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I may have a xtra full .685 for a Mossburg in my junk pile. Check your gun out with the full first. Try the federal premium copper plated 6's. I shot those in a 500 back when and they shot good. I now use full plastic Active 3" nickle plated 6's with a hefty 2 1/4oz. load packed in a 3" shell which gives me 56 more pellets than a 2oz. Active is no more and they sold out to Kent. Those nickle plated will punish a turkey. I bought a case back when and i shoot them in my reworked Gary Groves 1187 Rem. If you can come up with an aftermarket tube it would help. They will pattern an even fan and you will have less areas where the shot is void. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Dan44149

firstflight111 said:


> bawhahaha i was killing turkeys before you were even a born  no 2 gun shoot the same even with the same choke.. you best to shoot it and know your pattern before you hunt ...you might have a hole the size of a turkeys head ..and miss them by that much... a tight pattern ...at 20 and 30 might be bad at 40 and 50 ..i shoot 3.5 because i can and i am not chasing a wounded turkey up and down hills ..and i dont use hybrids loads i shoot 4s for long shots 40 yards and over and on windy days... i shoot 5s for 40 yards and under and in the woods ..and i shoot 6s for close shots in the woods


That may be so... but I've also killed a mess of them and I have 2 grand slams under my belt. ALL with a Mossberg 500, in 3" with hybrid 4/6 loads. I prefer my 835 Ulti-mag in 3 1/2" OBVIOUSLY... but the OP is asking specifically about a Mossberg 500 which is only capable of 3" shells. 

Yes, it is true that no 2 guns pattern the same... however, almost EVERY shotgun is capable of dropping a turkey at 40 yds with a 3" load... this speaking as a Gunsmith. I've killed turkey's at 40 yds with one shot from an old Remington Model 31 with a Modified choke and 2 3/4" shell. 

Will a .300 Wby Mag reach further than a .308 just because the shell is more powerful??? Depends on the shooter. My longest confirmed in Afghan was 852m with a 7.62x51 (.308).... most elk hunters would never risk a shot at that range with a .300 Wby Mag.... Maybe if you focus more on the basic fundamentals of marksmanship, you wouldn't have to lug a howitzer around to kill a little Tom.... that's enough from me. I'll get off my soap box before this turns into a pissing contest. Have a great day!


----------



## buzzbait1965

turkeyt,

I see that you are a fan of fine Activ ammo also. Any info on were one might locate a few of those 3" 2 1/4oz. turkey killing shells would be greatly appreciated.

I look at all the gun shows or estate/garage sales I go to hoping to find even a few loose ones but havent had any luck.

Those things were turkey destroyers out of my 500.


----------



## turkeyt

buzzbait1965 said:


> turkeyt,
> 
> I see that you are a fan of fine Activ ammo also. Any info on were one might locate a few of those 3" 2 1/4oz. turkey killing shells would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I look at all the gun shows or estate/garage sales I go to hoping to find even a few loose ones but havent had any luck.
> 
> Those things were turkey destroyers out of my 500.



I have not seen any at all and i don't think anyone makes anything close. I inherited some 5 shot when i traded for a shotgun and was suprised at that even. I still have a couple boxes and a half of 6"s that should hold me down for awhile but i would love to have some more.


----------



## buzzbait1965

Thanks anyway.

Not sure if anyone makes any 3" with a 2 1/4 oz payload. May have to search on line but I know any of the ones at any of the local gun shops don't. Only the 3 1/2" in shells have that much shot. Those extra pellets are more valuable to me than a couple hundred fps. Havent seen a turkey that can duck a shell yet.


----------

